# I can't get my kindle to work at all



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi,

My Touchscreen Kindle refuses to work at all, darn it! Not a flicker.

All that's showing is an exclamation point in an oblong box on a grey background. 

Does that mean it's gone to a better world? Should I send flowers?

I bought cover for my kindle at the time I purchased it. If only I can find it, and always supposing I didn't let it lapse. Sigh.

Grateful for your advice, as ever.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, a lot of these suggestions are probably obvious and you've probably tried them, but here goes.  FWIW, what you describe sounds like a flat battery.

Plug it in and make sure it's charged. Maybe try a different cord/adapter/or receptacle than usual as it's possible something has gone bad.

Be sure the receptacle is powered (I have some on a switch and I have been known to forget and plug something in there and be briefly confused as to why it's not working).

Do a full restart. If you're relatively sure it's fully charged, but can't get to a screen, press and hold the power button until it cycles. Might be 20-40 seconds.

If you can't get any response, my guess is the plug input on the device has gone bad and it can't take a charge. So it seems to work just fine, but at some point it has no power and just doesn't.

You said you bought "a cover" but I'm thinking you mean a warranty? If you bought it via Amazon, chances are information about the warranty will be included in your order information which should still be on Amazon. You just have to remember when you bought it and find the order. If it's through Square Trade, they are pretty good, so if it's still covered, contact them with all the information and they'll sort you out. (We had a ST warranty on a TV bought at Costco and they arranged to have a new one sent without any argument.)

You haven't said exactly what model kindle it is or when you bought it -- they pretty much all have touchscreen at this point, but some older models were as well, starting with the Kindle "Touch" which was released in 2011. The base kindle model went touchscreen in 2014. Even that's a while ago and the warranty may no longer be in force. I'm assuming you have a newer model, but did want to mention age as I don't think the warranties are indefinite. 

Of course, if it's within 1 year of purchase, which is the warranty EVERY kindle has, definitely contact Amazon first if you can't get it to work.

Good Luck!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I would agree with Ann's guess that it's a flat battery - that graphic you describe is exactly what you get when the battery has completely discharged.

When you plug in the charger, make sure you have an orange light on the Kindle which will tell you the power is reaching the device - you won't see any other change for a while until it reaches a certain percentage when the ordinary display should reappear.

If you don't get an orange light try using the cable to charge something else. If the cable is OK then that would suggest your battery is toast. I've never experienced that but if you have a really old Kindle that you've used extensively for years, it could very well be the case.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks Ann and Lin,

I think it must be a goner, because I've charged it several times with no effect. I use the same cable on my Kindle Fire and Mobile, and they both work fine. The power light shows up on the Kindle.

I'll try pressing the power button for forty seconds, and see if that wakes it up. Then I'll attach the cable again. Fingers crossed that it works this time.

I can't remember when I bought it, but it's my fourth Kindle. It must be a few years old now.

Update.

It's working now! Talk about Sod's Law. It must have heard that I was consulting the oracle because it caved it, and started recharging as good as gold.

Thank you so much. xxx


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

hardnutt said:


> Thanks Ann and Lin,
> 
> I think it must be a goner, because I've charged it several times with no effect. I use the same cable on my Kindle Fire and Mobile, and they both work fine. The power light shows up on the Kindle.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it. 

Might want to think about buying a back up, though.  (Don't tell the first one!  )


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Yay! That's good news. It's always a heart stopping moment when your only Kindle appears to die on you.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Ann, Hush-hush, it is!

Lin, Yes, it is. It was faking its own death, the swine!
Geraldine


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

hardnutt said:


> Ann, Hush-hush, it is!
> 
> Lin, Yes, it is. It was faking its own death, the swine!
> Geraldine


Playing possum, huh!


----------

